# Cannot move mobile images to external device



## rtcary (Feb 5, 2017)

I am new to Lightroom Mobile, however I have been using Lightroom since the first version -- now using Lightroom CC.

In an effort to get to understand LRM, I created a folder using LRM and imported some images taken with cellphone.  Then I made some edits and saved them.

On my desktop LR, the images are in a Collection with the edits.  So far, so good.  Now here is where I get lost: on my external drive that holds all of my images and Catalog, I have a folder, MobileImages, and I want to move the images to there.

I do not see a Move as is there for regular images/folders.

What am I missing...


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi.

There is no Move" button.

If you can see those images then, in grid view, in the Library module, select the images and then drag-and-drop them into the new folder.
(You should create the new folder with Lightroom and not the OS directly otherwise it will not show up in the Lightroom folder sub-panel - you probably knew that but I have caught myself out with that one!)

I don't use LRMobile myself but there is currently no way to get these images where you want them without the two-step process of LRM putting images into a predesignated folder and you then subsequently moving them where you really want them.

Tony Jay


----------



## rtcary (Feb 5, 2017)

Tony -

Thank you for the heads up.

(You should create the new folder with Lightroom and not the OS directly otherwise it will not show up in the Lightroom folder sub-panel - you probably knew that but I have caught myself out with that one!)

Yes, I know that -- did I do that? -- forgot!!

Todd


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 5, 2017)

Let us know how you go...

Tony Jay


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 5, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> I don't use LRMobile myself but there is currently no way to get these images where you want them without the two-step process of LRM putting images into a predesignated folder and you then subsequently moving them where you really want them.



Tony, yes there is. Look at the Preferences>Lightroom mobile tab, and you'll see you can specify your preferred location (and capture date naming scheme if also required). This was introduced in LR6.4.


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 5, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Tony, yes there is. Look at the Preferences>Lightroom mobile tab, and you'll see you can specify your preferred location (and capture date naming scheme if also required). *This was introduced in LR6.4.*


That is good to know.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 5, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Tony, yes there is. Look at the Preferences>Lightroom mobile tab, and you'll see you can specify your preferred location (and capture date naming scheme if also required). This was introduced in LR6.4.


The OP is according to their user profile running LR 5.7.  All there is no indication that the user has the LR subscription updated to LRCC6.8


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 5, 2017)

clee01l said:


> The OP is according to their user profile running LR 5.7.  All there is no indication that the user has the LR subscription updated to LRCC6.8



I was actually responding to Tony, who said "there is *currently* no way.....", and simply pointing out that currently there is a way...

Also according to the OP, he is running LRCC....so if he's not updated to 6.4 or later, he now knows there's a simple fix to the problem of file location of sync downloads.


----------



## rtcary (Feb 5, 2017)

What I have learned so far is this:

I found the setting in preferences for specifying a directory for mobile imports.  I have created a directory using LR's facility, however this is after the fact of processing 6 images on my cellphone.  I'll have to make another test and see if the directory is used.

Another item I learned is that one cannot drag the mobile images from the grid view to the directory, however I was able to drag the directory to the directory I created which made a sub-directory.

Todd


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 5, 2017)

rtcary said:


> Another item I learned is that one cannot drag the mobile images from the grid view to the directory, however I was able to drag the directory to the directory I created which made a sub-directory.



You can drag the images from the grid to a different folder, but you have to drag from the centre of the image, not from the grey border which surrounds them.


----------

